# Ever get a song going through your head and can't stop it?



## AZ Jim (Sep 3, 2015)

Here's one that I dare you to play and immediately forget.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes it's called an ''earworm'', and I'm not even going to click on that song, because I'm going to bed very soon and I'll have it going through my head all night..


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes it's called an ''earworm'', and I'm not even going to click on that song, because I'm going to bed very soon and I'll have it going through my head all night..



Chicken, I double dare you.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 3, 2015)

Yep,  That might do it.  I'll let you know if it has with me.  Is it OK if I call you up @ 2:30 AM and let you know?

(Isn't that what they call a "Brain Worm";  or am I thinking of something else?)


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2015)

Double dare away young man....I\m shattered after a very long day, and I want some sleeeeeep.... so I'm not even tempted.. layful:


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Yep,  That might do it.  I'll let you know if it has with me.  Is it OK if I call you up @ 2:30 AM and let you know?
> 
> (Isn't that what they call a "Brain Worm";  or am I thinking of something else?)



''Ear worm'' John...


----------



## Falcon (Sep 3, 2015)

OH, OK Thanks Holly.  Brain or Ear?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2015)

apparently it's sometimes also known as a Brainworm too, so you were right ..


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earworm


----------



## Falcon (Sep 3, 2015)

How about, "A  trio of  rodents with impaired eyesight pursued the wife of an agrigculturist  who severed their terminal appendages  with an instrument
commonly used in the dissection of animal tissues.  Perceive the manner in which they scamper."

I can never get that out of my ear for a whole day.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 3, 2015)

Falcon said:


> How about, "A  trio of  rodents with impaired eyesight pursued the wife of an agrigculturist  who severed their terminal appendages  with an instrument
> commonly used in the dissection of animal tissues.  Perceive the manner in which they scamper."
> 
> I can never get that out of my ear for a whole day.



John, calm down man....relax...it's ok...*backing away*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2015)

Falcon said:


> How about, "A  trio of  rodents with impaired eyesight pursued the wife of an agrigculturist  who severed their terminal appendages  with an instrument
> commonly used in the dissection of animal tissues.  Perceive the manner in which they scamper."
> 
> I can never get that out of my ear for a whole day.




LOL>..


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 3, 2015)

Uh....song, going through head....won't stop....remember??


----------



## Falcon (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks Holly.  Hope it doesn't interfere with your sleep tonight.

At least you " got it".  Don't think Jim did.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 3, 2015)

I got it John, three blind mice.  I was trying to gently guide us back on subject old pal.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 3, 2015)

That WAS the subject.  Can't get THAT song out of my head.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 3, 2015)

Falcon said:


> That WAS the subject.  Can't get THAT song out of my head.




Hahahahahaha Ok...I hope not since childhood?


----------



## AprilT (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks Holly, I wasn't even temped to play the Jim's video as not to get a song trapped in my mind, but, just seeing the three blind mice caption and now it's spinning in my head.  Time to put some music on in the background to get that out of my head.


----------



## imp (Sep 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> apparently it's sometimes also known as a Brainworm too, so you were right ..
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earworm




Brains, ears, hope "mouthfeel" keeps out of this one!    imp


----------



## imp (Sep 3, 2015)

The OP question: yes, happens to me all the time, always an "oldie". It seems "way back then" that whatever crazy endeavor I was engaged in, the radio was playing current hits. One recurring nightmare, with sound, is from the time I wrecked my beautiful Mustang, and having repaired it, was re-painting it in the garage myself. I spat, sneezed, wiped away "Vintage Burgundy" paint for days, all the while hearing "Jeremiah Was a Bullfrog", over and over. Surprisingly, it did not wreck my lungs. Am a lucky guy.    imp


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 3, 2015)

...happens to me all the time, lasts weeks on end.  :shrug:


----------



## jujube (Sep 3, 2015)

If the boyfriend wants to get at me for something, he starts humming "It's a Small World After All" and I'm done for for hours.  I think if we'd pipe that song into the middle east, the  ISIS troops would immediately surrender.  Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 12, 2015)

imp said:


> The OP question: yes, happens to me all the time, always an "oldie". It seems "way back then" that whatever crazy endeavor I was engaged in, the radio was playing current hits. One recurring nightmare, with sound, is from the time I wrecked my beautiful Mustang, and having repaired it, was re-painting it in the garage myself. I spat, sneezed, wiped away "Vintage Burgundy" paint for days, all the while hearing "Jeremiah Was a Bullfrog", over and over. Surprisingly, it did not wreck my lungs. Am a lucky guy.    imp



Actually, the song was called Joy to the World, and was one of my favorites.  It's a hard one to get out of your head.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 12, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Here's one that I dare you to play and immediately forget.



The one that gets in my head is The Battle of New Orleans.  "Oh, they ran through the briars and they ran through the bushes . . . ."  Can go on for days.

Also, Alabama's Burn, Georgia, Burn.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 12, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> The one that gets in my head is The Battle of New Orleans.  "Oh, they ran through the briars and they ran through the bushes . . . ."  Can go on for days.
> 
> Also, Alabama's Burn, Georgia, Burn.



Shhhhhhhhhh The British are here......


----------

